# مشكلة فى برنامج P2m



## Alhassan (22 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

اخوانى الكرام اود ان اشكركم و القائمين على هذا الموقع الممتاز الذى يقدم للعرب احدث ما وصل إليه العالم من تكنولوجيا لرفعة ديننا الإسلامى و طننا العربى ان شاء الله.

و بعد رأيت موضوعكم عن كيفية إستخدام برنامج P2M و أردت ان اقوم بتحميل بعض البرامج من التى وضعت على البريد الإلكترونى للموقع arabengineersforum.programs1*********** و بعد ان قمت بكل الخطوات حتى الدخول لم يدخل البرنامج إلى البريد و يخبرنى ان البريد ربما يكون خاطىء او كلمة خاطئة ، برجاء مساعدتى لأنى احتاج تلك البرامج بشكل عاجل ، و شكراً لكم مرة اخرى و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته.


----------



## mohamedibrahim (22 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
أدخل على ال***** المطلوب من خلال برنامج P2m


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (23 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخي الكريم, لابد من تحميل برنامج P2m ثم الدخول على البريد الإلكتروني من خلاله, وليس من المتصفح العادي
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​


----------



## Alhassan (25 سبتمبر 2006)

نعم اخوانى الكرام لقد قمت بذلك و لا توجد فائدة ، فى كل مرة يخبرنى ان كلمة المرور او اسم المستخدم خطاء


----------



## ابوعبدالله الجبوري (6 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمةالله و بركاته 
اخواني الاعزاء اني واقع في نفس المشكلة , عندم ادخل id وكلمة السر المشفرة لا اتمكن من الدخول والجواب ان id اوكلمة السر خطأ 
ارجو المساعدة و جزاكم الله خير


----------



## Alhassan (9 أكتوبر 2006)

مفيش حد ممكن يفيدنا


----------



## mohsen62 (11 أكتوبر 2006)

الدخول من البرنامج بعد تحميل P2mولكن المشكلة بعد التحميل فى كلمة السر داخل اwinrar


----------

